Ask HN: Is there a tie between Net Neutrality's repeal and Netflix being down? - kierangill
======
TheSpiceIsLife
Doesn't appear to be related

 _We are aware of members having trouble streaming on all devices. We are
investigating the issue and appreciate your patience._ \-
[https://twitter.com/Netflixhelps/status/1006294473645715457](https://twitter.com/Netflixhelps/status/1006294473645715457)

